# Thought I was doing okay until....



## whattodo17 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I had been proud of myself for the past few weeks thinking WOW I am really steaming ahead.....and then......he deleted me off of Facebook and hid his friends and profile kinda like he was hiding something. We had an argument yesterday about seeing other people and he flew mad again today about it...then deleted me. 

Now I feel like I am back at square one. He said he did it to prove to me that he will do what he wants and that I am not going to know what's going on in his life. I think it may be because he saw that I was doing okay without him and he knew this would bother me?


----------



## themarriedwoman (Apr 6, 2010)

i think it is best for u to just ignore him, dun even bother to talk to him if u wanna move on. let him chase after you. and get your principle right. i suggest u read " The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People" by Stephen F. Covey.. it will help u alot... check out FranklinCovey | Training, Consulting, and Planning Products 

once u re firm with your principles, trust me you dun even want to be with him. Why? coz we want to be with a man with integrity if he cant uphold the integrity and keep hiding things from u, i feel that he dont even deserve your love.

take care..


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree, don't go chasing afte him. Give him some space and see if he comes back to you, and if does, don't take him back until you really talk things through.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Whattodo,

As hard as it is, you can't read anything into what he says and only about 50% of his actions mean anything. Just won't know which ones mean something. Like the others said, don't dwell on it -- as hard as that is to do.

Believe me I know how you feel. Hope you got out on the lake with this great weather we've had.


----------

